# Question for those that hunted grouse on the Parker range



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

We went down there on friday, and we walked all over the place and we never got into the birds. We hunted in areas that held birds for us in the past. The only bird we stubbled apon was on the road as soon as we turned off the asphalt. We looked at the wing barrel when we were leaving and it had one wing in it. Was it just a really bad year for birds down there this year. We have never had a hard time getting our birds in the past.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

At the end of june my wife and I seen about 400 to 500. We went back to those spots and only found about 30 birds on the hunt. We managed to fill our limits but I sure would like to know where all those birds went.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

When we did flush counts down there in August the number were down considerably from previous year's counts. There weren't alot of chicks hatched this year which may have been caused by the above normal tempatures early in the year.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

The weekend before the hunt I was finding birds everywhere . The weekend of the hunt we only jumped one set of birds. On the second weekend I took my buddy with me,he lives and has hunted this area a lot. He was very surprised that we could find no birds. We hunted high and low. Most hunters I saw also said the numbers were low. The wing barrel I found had 10 wings,but we did find several birds that had been skinned out with both wings attached.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

First day out birds were scarce. Day two, we really got into them.


----------

